# ACTHA ride in South Texas!



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Hey everyone!
It's been awhile since I've posted due to crazy holiday schedule, but just wanted to give all my fellow Texas peeps a heads up about an ACTHA ride coming up on March 9th! It's taking place at Coquat Ranch in Aransas Pass Tx which is right on the beach and the ride itself even has several miles of beach front trail!

Ranch website... Home - Coquat Ranch 
Online registration link... https://www.actha.us/ride/6391/view
Facebook Event... https://www.facebook.com/events/211815385621302/

Let me know if yall have any questions, I'd be more than happy to answer what I can as it's taking place at the ranch I work and board at. The registration page covers most of the details, and has the Ranch owner, Sarah Coquat's, info for any specific questions. This is a great location for those of us that live too far south to ever get to go on an ACTHA ride, (most are 5+ hours away).
Happy New Year!!


----------

